# Don't let your certification lapse!



## Pam Brooks (Mar 21, 2012)

I have an opening for a per-diem coding assistant in my department (in Dover, NH). I had a great application.....this person had attended a coding/billing course, had data entry experience, was willing to work part-time, and according to the resume, was a CPC-A.

When I contacted the applicant for an interview, I learned that the coding certification had lapsed. Now I can't interview this person, because our hospital requires coding certification as a job requirement. 

If you have to beg, borrow, or steal....keep up your certification, because it is fast becoming a job requirement for a lot of employers.


----------



## TjH111964 (Mar 22, 2012)

Wow,  no wonder I haven't received any calls from hospitals!  I have seen where one hospital said a person would have to receive his/her certification within 6 months of hiring, though, and do it on their own time. ( I didn't apply to that one though because it was 60 miles away)  Thanks for the heads up!


----------



## ealasaid76 (Mar 24, 2012)

*Per Diem isn't Part Time...*

It's whenever they can fit you in and have time to work with you, correct?  I would love to apply for that position you posted, but I need to earn money and I need a Full Time job.  Any chance this could be Full Time, if not enough candidates apply?


----------



## gd100 (Mar 24, 2012)

Pam,

could you please email or message the link to that job.  I live in MA and I am certified (CPC-A) looking for an entry level position.

thanks,

Grace Donovan

grace.donovan.10@gmail.com


----------

